# ACPI - Kernel Panic

## vlynd

Hi Folks,

my new computer got a Problem with ACPI.

This is the hardware: ASRock H77M Mainboard and an Intel Core S1155 i5-3550 CPU.

I can boot with acpi=off, otherwise I get this message: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/jfo8ykyf/IMG_20120514_192119.jpg

My kernel config: http://pastebin.com/kb1wrJRA

What's the problem?

----------

## dE_logics

Maybe enable CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD and maybe select the default governor as ondemand.

This maybe because of ASPM. Boot with pcie_aspm=off

Actually the most important part was scrolled back.

----------

## elsphinc

did this ever work for you

----------

## dE_logics

Never faced the problem.

----------

